# pot gut hunting



## armp15 (May 30, 2014)

Any body have any good pot gut spots they would like to share or no a farmer willing to let me try to downsize his problem?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

What you got .22's to shoot?


----------

